# PATTAYA | Aeras Beachfront Jomtien



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

Aeras is a brand new Beachfront just launched by the Urban Property / Royal Oak Group – The same people behind ultra popular Acqua, Urban, SP Townhomes, 66 Condo, and The Gallery pattaya condominium projects.


----------

